# Pistol ar and ak



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Personally I am in favor of them. Small compact gets around the theft of a tax stamp. Perfect truck and home defense gun.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep I am a fan.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I love mine, . . . especially since it is a "pistol" and I can carry it under my coat, . . . lay it on the seat of my car, . . . and it is one awesome shooter-banger.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They have their place.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Good BOB option.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I have two, well two complete AR uppers and one completed 80% lower that I swap the uppers onto. One 8.5" in 5.56 and one 11" in 7.62x39. I would suggest these two calibers to folks in addition to the 300 Blackout. The 5.56 is better out of a 10.5" or longer barrel, and the 7.62x39 and 300 BO do well out of barrels as short as 6". Unless you are going to run a pistol suppressed, I would strongly suggest that your pistol have an adjustable gas block and some recoil reducing muzzle device.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My 300 Blackout


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> View attachment 96629
> My 300 Blackout


I like it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am not against people having them. Personally just not a fan of them. They are not pistols , just really short rifles.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pic of my 8.5” 556 and 11” 7.62.39 ar pistols. These are pistols by law. Goofy if someone would have some issue with that.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have no issue with anything anybody wants, If you want a bazooka, DAMN IT get two..
If you want full spray and rain, get two.
I can see the merit and usefulness of these shorties, and I am not an arguer, but, basically, if you take a rifle, and shorten it..It is still just a short rifle (too me).
Shot guns, be it 28 inch barrel, or sawed off to 11 inches, is a shotgun.
I know the federal govt like to use terms to screw us.
I wanna shoot some of yalls stuff...
Hell, I want enough time to go shoot my stuff.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Both are great options. I have a 10.5” barreled AR with an SBA3 brace that is an absolute hoot to shoot. I have an AK pistol that is hard to hit on target but sure is easy to empty a magazine with it. Usually a few hit the target. I also have a shockwave, 12 gauge, probably my favorite gun to shoot. 

If anyone is looking to get an AR pistol, PSA has some great kits for a decent price with the SBA3 brace. All you need is the lower. Say what you want about them but they are good entry level firearms. They will stand behind them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

